# Stock tank group buy?



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I am building out our new living space and would like a tub that we can occasionally take a bath in. Real tubs for tall people cost $1,000 easily. But we're going for modern industrial so we're thinking instead we'll get one of these in 2.5' x 7' x 2' tall size:
http://hastingstank.com/pages/RoundEndTanks.htm

It's only $171.80... plus $200 shipping. But they said they could nest 2-3 tanks together for the same shipping rate. So I was wondering if anyone else could use one. I toyed with making a pond out of one, but probably don't have the money to invest in another tank at the moment (with filter, etc).

Let me know, I need to order soon. The alternative is to go with the 3x8x2 which is available at a place in McKinney but that's even more water. Luckily, we'll have a tankless hot water heater!

Michael


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very cool idea! I have a client who uses one outdoors in the summer, and calls it the "cowgirl swimming pool". And I have 5 of them in my back yard set up as fish and plant ponds.

If you decide to go with the 3x8x2 size, Tractor Supply in Mesquite off Hwy 80 usually has them in stock, and would be closer than McKinney.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I think they forgot a zero on the big guy's line 
3' x 2' x 1*0*' 400 gal. 120 lbs. 137 lbs.

Michael, how do these hold up in Texas heat. Does the 3x8x2 get real hot? Do you need to block direct sunlight on it?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The heat has not been a problem. Some are shaded, but most are in full sun. Three factors help with the heat. The bottoms of the tanks are in direct contact with the soil. The plants shade the surface of the water greatly. Evaporation from plant transpiration and the recirculating water also lowers the temperature. And these things loose a lot of water to evaporation in the heat of summer--1" to 2" every day. I refill them at least 3 times a week.

Life span of the galvanized tanks is 5 to 10 years before they begin to leak from rust-through. They last longer if you don't let organic debris build up too much. I think the pH drops in the organic layer, causing the galvanized coating to break down faster.


----------

